# Verringert ein USB 3.0 Hub die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?



## general2oo4 (6. Mai 2016)

*Verringert ein USB 3.0 Hub die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie der Titel schon sagt habe ich mich gefragt, ob ein USB HUB mit zum Beispiel 4 Anschlüssen die Geschwindigkeit der Übertragung behindert. Ich habe im Moment ein Problem mit der Kabellänge da mein pc jetzt an einer anderen Stelle steht und überlege, ob ich mir einen USB 3.0 HUB für Maus, Tastatur, mein Mikro und die Webcam zulegen soll. So brauche ich nur ein Verlängerungskabel und nicht 4...

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Gruß

General2oo4


----------



## Stryke7 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verringert ein USB 3.0 Hub die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?*

Nein, die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bleibt (idealerweise)  identisch.   Wenn du natürlich vier Geräte gleichzeitig nutzt, müssen diese sich die Übertragungsrate von einem Port teilen. 

Bei Maus, Tastatur, Mikro und Webcam  solltest du aber keine Probleme haben.  Maus und Tastatur haben einen sehr geringen Datenaufwand, das Mikrofon nur unwesentlich mehr.
Die Webcam kann etwas mehr Daten erzeugen,  aber mit USB 3.0  sollte das auch kein Problem sein. 

Kurz gesagt, dein Vorhaben ist möglich. 

Anders wäre es beispielsweise mit vier externen Festplatten, die würde ich nicht an denselben Verteiler hängen.


----------



## general2oo4 (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Verringert ein USB 3.0 Hub die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit?*

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Dann kann ich ja bei Amazon direkt bestellen und es kommt morgen an!


----------

